# Have you ever found you were too fat to do something.



## Paul (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe my curiosity has gotten the better of the cat but here goes my question:

Have you ever found you were too fat to do something you wanted to? The possible answers to this inquiry could be endless--i.e. not being able to go out with friends since you knew you would not fit into the booth or arm chairs at the resturant they were heading to; missed an event because you realized too late that the outfit you hoped to wear no longer fit since the last time it was worn; could not fit through the turnstile and there was no other entrance to go where you wanted to. Have you ever found you could not do something you wanted because of your weight? 

I hope I am not being too curious for my own good.


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm in graduate school and weigh too much to sit in some of the desks. It's very uncomfortable and embarrassing.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 7, 2005)

For me, that would include almost everything


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm too fat for some desks, as Single26Female mentioned. I also find that there are certain kinds of roller coasters I can't ride because I don't fit into the safety harness-thingy.


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2005)

s-e-x (and not sex in general, just 1 or 2 things I'd like to do)--and actually, it's fat coupled with shortness, for me, that makes said things difficult. however, i'm *always* looking to improve my skills set!


----------



## GPL (Oct 7, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm too fat for some desks, as Single26Female mentioned. I also find that there are certain kinds of roller coasters I can't ride because I don't fit into the safety harness-thingy.



It is hard to see in such a tiny avatar, but I must say I think you really look cute in the picture, hun! You have a pretty face. Just needed to say, lol.

GPL.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I really haven't ever. I was kind of nervous before the first time I went SCUBA diving, because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to haul myself back into the boat! But I talked to another fat chick who is a certified SCUBA diver and she said you can wait for a wave to come and let it boost you up a little. But I didn't have a problem, I just hoisted myself up the ladder.

Sure there are desks I don't fit into, but I just ask for alternate seating. Fortunately at my school it isn't too much of a problem as most of the classrooms - all but one - have had the table/armless chair style seating.

I think a lot of people assume they can't do things and so don't even try to do them.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 7, 2005)

I get very nervous when I go somewhere for the first time, because I don't know if I'll be able to sit on the furniture or sqeeze into a tight space. Last year my boyfriend's grandmother passed away, and I went with him to the funeral home out of respect and support, and never thought about what I might encounter. When we got there I noticed that the front door of this place was beautiful. The funeral home was in a giant historic Victorian home and the door had beautiful stained glass. The closer we got to the door I noticed that the doorknob was in the center of the door and then realized that the door was actually two doors (that were about half the size of a regular sized door). Well, I thought I would just open both doors and go through, but the second door would not open and I had to suck it in a squeeze through. When I stumbled into the front hall, clothes all twisted about, people immediatly began introducing themselves as Aunt This and Cousin That. It was really embarassing, but I'm fortunate that everyone was tactful enough to overlook my awkward entrance.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 7, 2005)

Transplanted.Magnolia said:


> I get very nervous when I go somewhere for the first time, because I don't know if I'll be able to sit on the furniture or sqeeze into a tight space.



I'm the same way. I always send my boyfriend ahead to case the joint when we're going to any sort of new restaurant, etc. - I'd rather just avoid the uncomfortable turning around and fleeing the scene thing. I also encountered funeral problems when my grandmother died; the reception thingy was in my cousin's husband's church (he's a minister), and they had those hideous plastic lawn chairs to sit on. Happily, Clark is one of THE sweetest men, and I felt plenty comfortable asking him if any other seating option could be found. He ended up enlisting the help of my uncles and hauling one of the little pews in from the church - embarrassing a bit, yes, but so worth it to not be horribly uncomfortable. Plus, my boyfriend and I got the only love seat in the place! 

I don't even consider carnival rides/roller coasters, etc. an option. I had problems with those things even when I was a kid, and I figure I did enough of that then to last me the rest of my life anyway  As was also mentioned, some positions don't really work either - but for the most part, my size doesn't limit me as much as people seem to think it would or should. I'm still very flexible, so that definitely helps me with everything, and the desire to take pictures of things gives me extra energy to climb up or down long flights of stairs, cliffisides, and so on. It might take me a bit longer, but I get around


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 7, 2005)

well ladies.. kudos to you all that have ventured in saying what your issues have been. I have had some myself and certainly not fun.
I did the whole roller coaster/rides thing as a kid and I'm sure i could live w/o them for the rest of my life.. However... 
I was on vacation several years ago at Disney World and I knew I wouldn't be able to get on most of the rides because of my sexy big self  anyway... 2 things that just mortified me.
#1, we were getting on the king kong or godzilla type ride ( i don't remember the name) and you sit on a bench type seat and they pull down a bar over everyone's lap and i was sitting on the outside end w/ my brother (very tall and VERY thin) sitting to my right and when they tried pulling the bar down.. of course my tummy was absolutly in the way. I tried and tried sucking it in *laughs* ok.. yeah that didn't work and I was trying to make light of the fact when my brother said "If I fall out and die, it's all *your* fault". 
Trust me, he most certainly did not say this in a joking matter. At first I was mortified, then mad. Hhhmm.. guess his skinny ass didn't fall out cuz I'm still here too lol

#2 It was the last ride my family was getting on.. some cartoon thingy.. anyway.. you walk into this huge room with semi-theater seats.. so.. I again was sitting on the outside edge and my grandmother and mom next to me.
As they tried (mechanically) to put down the bar in everyone's lap.. my row (of course) didn't go down.. so some young teen girl walked over to see what the problem was and of course again.. i'm trying to suck it in and pull down that damn bar to go over my tummy.. and that poor girl watched me.. I KNOW with the look on her face she didn't know exactly what to say.. and then it came out of her mouth... "We have seats up in the front for pregnant women" 
O M G.. lol
I was MORTIFIED lol (yes.. now i look back and I laugh but at that moment it was not funny to me at all)
anyway.. I excused myself and left the ride while the rest of my family stayed.
bah

Ah yes.. and the infamous small desks at college.. yeah.. I went to a semi-small Baptist University... there's no such thing as alternative seating. SO.. yes I squeezed my fat ass in those WAY TOO SMALL desks. not fun.

Someone else mentioned that she sends her boyfriend ahead in the restaurant etc to see what it's like. I do the same sometimes.

And chairs.. yes.. those tiny little plastic lawn chairs.. ha... *IF* I were to manage squeezing my huge butt cheeks into one of those I'm sure it would have to be cut off lol

oh.. dentist chairs.. very uncomfortable lol and I've actually one dentist that had movable arms on the chair but all the rest.. nope.. too small and uncomfortable.
I also walked into a Dr's office waiting room once and after signing in i looked around at the empty chairs (small ones w/ arms) I turned back around to the receptionist and said "do you have any wide-body friendly chairs" lol
she had no clue what i was talking about so I asked if she had any chairs w/o arms.. she gave me her rolly chair 

so.. sometimes all you gotta do is ask! 

OH.. and I can squeeze my ass into the chairs at the Olive Garden BUT.. now I know they DO have chairs w/o arms.. all you have to do is ask for one BEFORE they seat you.  

I can't say I've ever had a problem w/ the sex thing.. even with my short fat legs i get on top and my bf loves it.. 

So for any of you extra large lovely ladies reading this and thinking you might be alone... you're not


----------



## missaf (Oct 7, 2005)

There's one ride my son likes to ride at his favorite theme park, and together we're too heavy to ride it, and he's too young. I usually bring somone with us so they can go together.


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2005)

ohhh, and lawn furniture. Those cheap plastic chairs that my ass has to be wedged into at just the right angle to fit between the arms, and the legs alwasy feel like they'll buckle. These, coupled with the way that the legs sink into the earth, leaving big, obvious holes for all to see, make me avoid lawn furniture at all costs. At outdoor events, I can usually be found perched on the top of the sturdiest cooler.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't go on swings at the playground anymore. Sure, my leg length is another factor in this equation, but my butt is apparently bigger than it was when I was in 5th grade...


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

At home, the only thing I'm really too fat to do is take a bath because I simply don't fit in our bathtub. I take showers all the time to make sure I'm neat and pretty, but sometimes I'd just love to relax in a nice warm bathtub.

Otherwise, I can usually accommodate my weight. Sometimes I'd like to temporarily take off my fat, like when I need to run down to the basement for 5 minutes, so I don't usually go downstairs unless I know I'll be there a while.

Someone mentioned plastic lawn chairs, which I absolutely avoid. One of my pet peeves are those steel-and-plastic stackable chairs that they have at conferences and seminars. The flat-seated models aren't too bad, but the concave seats are insidious because they fit only one butt cheek and leave the other cheek hanging in mid-air. After 10 minutes or so they gradually become uncomfortable, so I need to turn the other cheek. Depending on the seating arrangement, sometimes I can hoist myself up just enough to slide one cheek out of the contured seat and slide the other cheek in. But sometimes I literally need to stand up and sit myself down again. Naturally if I need to stand up in the middle of a lecture, all eyes are on me.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh, for the concept of the double-wide to extend beyond the trailer home market!


----------



## toni (Nov 2, 2005)

the one thing i cant do that bothers me to death are the rides...at great adventure i would do ok, but the fun ones from the fairs and boardwalks are killer...that would be the one thing i would change


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 2, 2005)

in Amusement parks but, the first time that I realized that I couldn't close the seat belt around my big belly on an airline flight was when I realized just how fat I was and am and that was a few years and pounds ago. I also cannot fit in those plastic chairs that wrap around you. If I can get into one I have to practically peel them off of me. The only booths that I can fit in are the ones when you can move the table and the other person has to be skinny enough to fit on the other side. But, I absolutely hate the fact that I can no longer polish my toenails because my belly is too big to pull my leg close enough to reach.I guess I will have to get them done professionally or find an FA to do them for me.


----------



## KeKe (Nov 2, 2005)

I totally understand the roller coaster situation. I so wish I could still ride them b/c I love them and I'm 20, in college, and a lot of my friends like going. About 2 summers ago I went to an amusement park with my step sister, her husband, and my two step brothers. I couldn't fit on one of the rides and it was pretty embarassing to have to get up and leave and wait outside while they rode. But, they didn't mention it and still ask me to go when they go. Of course I politely say know to save myself the embarrassment again. I don't mind going to amusement parks to enjoy the shows and games and other non-riding options but when I go with ppl that aren't my size, they tend to want to ride the rides so I haven't been since my incident two summers ago.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 2, 2005)

Jes said:


> s-e-x (and not sex in general, just 1 or 2 things I'd like to do)--and actually, it's fat coupled with shortness, for me, that makes said things difficult. however, i'm *always* looking to improve my skills set!



Oh, so true! I can't use my hands to play with myself but I've devised other means! Ha, Ha, Ha!!!

Can't fit in restaurant booths, can't get in and out of cars easily, can't fit through turnstiles, and the list goes on and on!!


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 3, 2005)

for me it has been more that my awareness of my fat has kept me away from trying to do something... it sounds silly, especially on such an empowering board but for years now i have been avoiding at all costs (as best i can) any situation which i see myself feeling uncomfortable in. So yes, themeparks are an issue... went to Universal Studios last year and was JUST able to fit behind the bar... but it was uncomfortable... luckily there are lots of other kinds of rides/attractions there too so, it was okay. 

Recently whilst having a coffee at the Uni cafe, a slightly plump woman a few tables away had her chair collapse under her... luckily she was good natured about it... but still, it shouldn't have happened. Those chairs not only appear to lack real strength they are also that wonderful shaped type designed to accomodate an "average" body and make any one larger than that feel squashed. A few years ago I had to go on an Outward Bound course and one of the exercises involved lifting group members up a completely flat wall (nothing to grip onto but the top of the wall) We only had one guy in our group and when I said i didn't want to go, he said it would be fine... that he could lift me no problem... but i was just so scared that he would not be able to... which would result in great embarrassment and also possibly him being injured. So i didn't do that... 

I hate aeroplane seats.... with a passion. This is one area i don't let affect whether i go or not... but i think it's time people start waking up and designing things that accomodate all people... if possible...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2005)

Ashley said:


> At outdoor events, I can usually be found perched on the top of the sturdiest cooler.



I've been doing this for years now, and nobody usuall says anything. It works pretty well.

And then Sue mentioned a few things I can relate to. (Sorry, can't figure out how to quote more than one post). Seating at conferences is a real problem. Stacking chairs that have been placed so close together that if the place is packed full, I'm cheek-to-cheek with complete strangers--or taking up half of their chairs. This also happens in my church choir.

And then there is the bath...Oh, how I would love to relax in the tub once in a while. My husband and I would like to build a new house (yeah, when we win the lottery!) but when we have looked at models, we always note what changes would have to be made in the bathrooms, and not just for me. Standard showers won't really accomodate his shoulders, and then the toilets are snugged right up against the wall....Well, you get the idea.

We don't even consider taking a trip by plane because I'm sure that I won't fit into the seats.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2005)

When my son was in school, often when I would go in for the parent-teacher meetings, they expected us to sit in the desks. It was an intimidation thing, the teacher back behind the desk with you in the kids' seats.

I never failed to call them on it, and tell them to get me a chair, and then we would talk.

Otherwise, I guess I'm pushier than most people. Conferences with the chairs side-by-side, I'll push an entire line of chairs down...grumbling the whole time. Then others will see me, and pretty soon everyone has spaced the chairs out enough to be comfortable (even smaller people don't like someone up in their space.)


----------



## Emma (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not too fat to do anything, things are too small for me to do them ;-)


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not too fat to do anything, things are too small for me to do them ;-)



There we go! I like this one.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 3, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not too fat to do anything, things are too small for me to do them ;-)



You are my inspiration!!!


----------



## eljay (Nov 3, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm too fat for some desks, as Single26Female mentioned. I also find that there are certain kinds of roller coasters I can't ride because I don't fit into the safety harness-thingy.


 
well...at least you're still *amazingly* cute! (going by your avatar)


----------



## Durin (Nov 3, 2005)

Rollercoasters..

I Love rollercoasters. I went with some friends from my wife's workplace. I did not have any problem fitting in any of the rollercoasters that were built in 1990's or older. The new rollercoasters have a very short belt and I could not fit in them. I told the people I was with to get in line and I would hold their stuff but It was really embarasing and frustrating to not fit. While I was waiting for my friends I was talking to one of the people who work at the park who was a big guy. He said last year the park's insurance company mandated shortened lap belts for the new rides.

Also walking through my parents house. My folks are thin and they have tons of brik a brak I am always afraid I am going to knock something over. They also have chairs that are very small and Uncomfortable. Neither My Wife or I like to come to their house because of this. You would think they would adjust to having a fat son and daughter in law but they have not.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Nov 3, 2005)

The thing that kills me, that I have avoided doing because of my size is concerts. My friends go all the time, stand for hours and hours waiting to get in and then stand the hole concert, usually front row... I would have given ever fat roll up for even a hour of the Aerosmith concert when they came to town. (I LOVE S.T.):kiss2: Yes I know seats are available but there is still the (fitting issues) I have been assured I wouldn't, and the turn-style gates getting in, another issues I could not bust threw. SIGH!:doh: Don't they know we fat chicks like to rock out too.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 3, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> The thing that kills me, that I have avoided doing because of my size is concerts. My friends go all the time, stand for hours and hours waiting to get in and then stand the hole concert, usually front row... I would have given ever fat roll up for even a hour of the Aerosmith concert when they came to town. (I LOVE S.T.):kiss2: Yes I know seats are available but there is still the (fitting issues) I have been assured I wouldn't, and the turn-style gates getting in, another issues I could not bust threw. SIGH!:doh: Don't they know we fat chicks like to rock out too.



I too miss going to concerts... but all the walking and standing, and not to mention the non-friendly seating. I did though recently find a venue that has a special section for people in wheel chairs (and scooters). There were also folding chairs there for companions. I've not checked into other venues, but I wouldn't be suprised if they too had alternate seating avail. Also... I've always found that places with turnstyles usually have an alternate entrance, again probably for people in chairs... but no one would deny someone to go through a gate rather than that torture device. 

I find if I approach people with confidance and politeness... they'll find me that armless chair, let me take early boarding on flights (and in most cases block off the seat next to me), let me stake a place in line while resting a few feet away, etc. It helps to make the list of can't do-s a little smaller.

Of course as a woman of my size, there are some things I can't do that put a damper on things. I would love to go sky diving, but the weight limit i believe is 300 (been a while since i checked) I would also like to be able to drive whichever car I fancied... but not many are accomidating to my girth (+height). I do wish too, that I could walk into a store and buy whatever clothes I wanted! Of course, I'm sure my credit cards are pleased I cannot!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 4, 2005)

I recently discovered I'm now too fat to marry Donald Trump, Arnold Schwartzeneggar, or Mike Bloomberg. This really stings, 'cause I love me some dumb, rich blow-hards.


----------



## wvjenna (Nov 4, 2005)

I haven't had any problems with rollercoasters or seating (except for those damn white plastic lawn chair things....not me, but one collapsed on my 116 pound daughter!!!!!!). My biggest problem is losing my limberness. I used to dance, was going to go on pointe (toe shoes in ballet) when I sprained my ankle. I used to be able to stand on my tip-toes of my left leg, grab the inside of my right foot and lift it over my head. I can still do it, but not for as long either. I can't go all the way down in splits either.

J


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm too fat to do alot of stuff, but for the most part I just avoid those situations,or do the best I can given the situation. BUT just last night I had an incident that makes me want to post here today. My neice and goddaughter is in a Play at her high school and she is in a leading role and very excited about the whole thing. I told her I would come to see her of course, but when I got there I didn't fit in the seats I was embarrassed for myself and I feel bad that I can't see her play. she dosen't know that I was there I'm just going to tell her that I had to work. 

This is a major deal for me. 

B-


----------



## Emma (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't sit on the floor in the crossed leg position anymore which stinks to high heaven. If I couldnt find a place to sit I was good for just plopping down against a wall or in a corner somplace. Can't do that now. I have to sit with one leg pulled in and the other stretched straight out to the side which takes up too much space, or I have to sit with both legs out in a split position which is _reeeeealy_ attractive in a gypsy skirt. Not.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 8, 2005)

So the biggest fat-haters are the capitalist pigs, how poetic.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 8, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I recently discovered I'm now too fat to marry Donald Trump, Arnold Schwartzeneggar, or Mike Bloomberg. This really stings, 'cause I love me some dumb, rich blow-hards.



This made me snort, BB. Delicately, of course.


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 8, 2005)

Elfcat said:


> So the biggest fat-haters are the capitalist pigs, how poetic.




I am a proud capitalist pig and I love me fat girls [/intentionally bad grammar]. Then again I just an academic supporter of voluntary market exchange and I don't really have any capital myself. *shurg*


----------



## Fan~Girl (Nov 9, 2005)

Transplanted.Magnolia said:


> I get very nervous when I go somewhere for the first time, because I don't know if I'll be able to sit on the furniture or sqeeze into a tight space. Last year my boyfriend's grandmother passed away, and I went with him to the funeral home out of respect and support, and never thought about what I might encounter. When we got there I noticed that the front door of this place was beautiful. The funeral home was in a giant historic Victorian home and the door had beautiful stained glass. The closer we got to the door I noticed that the doorknob was in the center of the door and then realized that the door was actually two doors (that were about half the size of a regular sized door). Well, I thought I would just open both doors and go through, but the second door would not open and I had to suck it in a squeeze through. When I stumbled into the front hall, clothes all twisted about, people immediatly began introducing themselves as Aunt This and Cousin That. It was really embarassing, but I'm fortunate that everyone was tactful enough to overlook my awkward entrance.



Ack, I know the feeling, my friends house has that style of doors and used to have a huge step up to em, so I'd practically fall up into their porch andthrough the door or fall out sideways if we were going out. Couldn't cary anything big either. <_< I really hate those doors.

Also, I don't have too much of a problem with most rides. I've just got back from florida (with a tan in the middle of winter in england  Yay) and we spend most of our time in Disney, I only ever had one problem with things not fitting and that was an overhead thing with realllllly tight arm rests. Infact now that I think about it thats the only thing that causes problems, so long as I can spread its fine, if I can't sit back in the seat then the restraint, obviously, won't come down properly.  Alas, rock n rollercoaster and tower of terror are still fab and fittable too though ^_^ I like Disney, you only need to ask and they'll pop you on the end of a row, or in a space with moving room!  Always a good thing, not fun to ride then kill people getting off XD


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 9, 2005)

bigsexy920 said:


> I'm too fat to do alot of stuff, but for the most part I just avoid those situations,or do the best I can given the situation. BUT just last night I had an incident that makes me want to post here today. My neice and goddaughter is in a Play at her high school and she is in a leading role and very excited about the whole thing. I told her I would come to see her of course, but when I got there I didn't fit in the seats I was embarrassed for myself and I feel bad that I can't see her play. she dosen't know that I was there I'm just going to tell her that I had to work.
> 
> This is a major deal for me.
> 
> B-



I can deal pretty well with many aspects of being the size I am, but I really regret that I feel restricted from attending events in most theaters and auditoriums. I know you can call ahead and request handicapped seating or special chairs, but that is just something *I* cannot and will not do. I refuse to think of myself as handicapped or take a seat away from someone who actually is.

As for amusement parks, haven't visited one since I was a teen and found that I was too fat then for many rides. I used to love riding roller coasters and miss the rush riding them brings. So I find my thrills in other ways these days, but I still kinda long for a ride on the Screaming Eagle (assuming it still exists).


----------



## schmee69 (Nov 9, 2005)

I was playing Captain Hook in a stage production of Peter Pan. We had a professional company come in and install a fly-rig in the theater, you know, for the whole flying bit. After one rehearsal the "fly-guy", as we liked to call him, asked everyone in the cast if they wanted a chance to fly. And so each and every person, and even some of the crew, got strapped into a harness and flown around the stage. Everyone, that is, except for me. 

Now, the fly equipment was supposedly tested for something ridiculous like 5000 lbs. So it would more than likely have held me, but the harness was far too small. They were apparently made to fit "normal-sized" adults. Indeed.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 9, 2005)

I squeeze into theater seats and fly with minimal hassle. Can't think of much my size keeps me from doing except things involving weight limits. I once para-sailed in the Bahamas, and I was right at the weight limit. Felt a little hinky about cutting it so close, since it was a safety issue, but the boat operators were less hinky, so I did it. Turned out the only problem I had was getting into the boat without a dock. (They had clients climb out onto some big rocks to be picked up, rigged up, and launched from the boat -- THAT should've concerned me, but I was determined.)

The biggest disappointment was in Las Vegas when I exceeded the weight limit for an indoor "skydiving" place where they had a vertical wind tunnel that would hold you airborne to simulate flight. If you weigh less than 250, that is. That really cheesed me off, but it was more a laws of science thing than a policy thing. I wanted to do it so badly I actually halfway vowed to lose weight and come back.

But you know how that goes.

When I was a teenager I was riding that centrifuge type ride at an amusement park -- where it spins and pins you to the outer wall, then floor drops and you stay stuck to the wall -- when one of the guys in there with us was too heavy and slid down. He didn't get hurt, but it made me decide if I ever got fat (I wasn't then), I'd remember not to count on centrifugal force to hold me when the floor doesn't.

Other than that I guess I'm cool with most everything but ladders. But I didn't like ladders even when I was thin.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 9, 2005)

There's a spot WAAAAYYYY in the back of my house where the plumbing freezes when it gets to 25 below or lower. It's accessable only by crawl space and i've had to crawl back there to fix it a few times over the years. There's a potential short cut that, except for having to make it through this hole that's about 8 inches tall, is a much more direct and less creepy route to get back there.

Trouble is, the only time i tried to make it throught that hole, i got half way through and could go no further. Then i tried to back out but, with all the clothes i was wearing, they kinda bunched up and expanded as i tried to back out and sorta clamped me in there.
Plus, my arms were pinned to my sides (my chest seemed to make it through with my arms down, as opposed to putting them through the hole before my body) so i couldn't push against anything, plus, my dog, who i always take along on these adventures to keep from getting creeped out, began to get freaked and started licking my face a lot and i couldn't stop him because my arms were pinned ....

It was a miserable plumbing day, that one was.
Creepy, creepy, creepy...
Gonna have to lose 50 pounds before i try that hole again.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry, Egbert, but I love picturing this. 'Specially the forced face licking part.

Not sure where you'd find 50 pounds you could do without, but perhaps next time try it naked? And maybe buttered?


----------



## Jes (Nov 9, 2005)

Bo, you're gross. and I love it.

I once had this experience--ok, like all good apt. dwellers, I use my radiators as free clothes dryers in the winter (if you haven't tried this, do). And one day, my shuttle to the airport was waiting downstairs for a trip to London, and I was all packed and ready to go, when I decided to sweep my gaze across the room to make sure everything was ready for my cat sitter.

I saw that behind the radiator was a pair of panties. I walked over and then had to leeeaaaaan over the radiator to grab the panties. Now, my window (behind the radiator) goes down to the ground, and my short, fat arm (and short fat self) were kind of wedged in there at this odd angle, and suddenly I realized I was well and truly stuck. I could've freed myself with some work, but I really wanted to remove those panties before the catsitter came. ANd like a monkey with a banana too big to fit through the bars of his cage, I couldn't bring my hand back up from behind the radiator still holding the laundry. I must've stood like that for several minutes, all the time thinking: is my shuttle leaving? How am I gonna get out of here?? How am I gonna explain that I missed going to London b/c I was LITERALLY *stuck* in my apartment?

And then I started laughing, and the afternoon took another turn for the worse. I was laughing so hard at the predicament that I couldn't free myself at all, even when I dropped the panties! It was hysterical. 

For those of you wondering how I righted the situation, I haven't. I'm still wedged behind the radiator (bought a laptop)

the end.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 9, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Sorry, Egbert, but I love picturing this. 'Specially the forced face licking part.
> 
> Not sure where you'd find 50 pounds you could do without, but perhaps next time try it naked? And maybe buttered?



Nix on naked in the crawl space,BB. BIG ol' nix on naked in the crawlspace wearing a food product...especially while trying to get through a tight space.

Clearly, either A.) you haven't spent much time in crawlspaces or B.) you have a lot more kink going than i ever imagined.
I'd like to assume that "A.)" is the case and discontinue this discussion at this point.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Can't think of much my size keeps me from doing except things involving weight limits. I once para-sailed in the Bahamas, and I was right at the weight limit. Felt a little hinky about cutting it so close, since it was a safety issue, but the boat operators were less hinky, so I did it.




Just so you know, we designers usually have to engineer things to "safety factors" well above what we tell you they can support. In otherwords, when I as an architect design a concrete beam to hold a thousand pound boiler, I design the beam to a "safety factor of 3"...thereby designing it to resist 3 times the amount needed, or 3,000 lbs. And engineers often use factors of 5 or 10 or more. Perhaps that's why the boat operators weren't so worried. If you were at the "weight limit," they would have already seen people who were much heavier do just fine. 

Not that we should go around disregarding safety, but I figured those of us who are heavier than the "norm" might like to know that they might be able to get way with more than just what the numbers say they can! 


Jay West Coast


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Just so you know, we designers usually have to engineer things to "safety factors" well above what we tell you they can support. In otherwords, when I as an architect design a concrete beam to hold a thousand pound boiler, I design the beam to a "safety factor of 3"...thereby designing it to resist 3 times the amount needed, or 3,000 lbs. And engineers often use factors of 5 or 10 or more. Perhaps that's why the boat operators weren't so worried. If you were at the "weight limit," they would have already seen people who were much heavier do just fine.
> 
> Not that we should go around disregarding safety, but I figured those of us who are heavier than the "norm" might like to know that they might be able to get way with more than just what the numbers say they can!
> 
> ...



You know there's a contentious relationship between architects and librarians, don't you, Jay?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

Jes said:


> You know there's a contentious relationship between architects and librarians, don't you, Jay?



I hear they have _Anchorman_-like battles in the streets, but right now I'm "trying to lay low for awhile." I might go find some relatives out in the country....


...preferably Dutch ones....



JWC


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not too fat to do anything, things are too small for me to do them ;-)



You've totally summed it up.. i really like your quote!!


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> I hear they have _Anchorman_-like battles in the streets, but right now I'm "trying to lay low for awhile." I might go find some relatives out in the country....
> 
> 
> ...preferably Dutch ones....
> ...




Perhaps I'll just frighten you into submission and into granting me my request?

(and the problem stems from your types always building buildings for my type that can only support the shelving, not all of the books we PUT on the shelves! D'oh!)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 12, 2005)

Jes said:


> Perhaps I'll just frighten you into submission and into granting me my request?
> 
> (and the problem stems from your types always building buildings for my type that can only support the shelving, not all of the books we PUT on the shelves! D'oh!)




<gives a confidently confused look> I, ah, don't exactly know what your "request" _is_...exactly...

And what kind of ARCHITECTS ARE YOU HIRING?! We talked those types of "mobile dead loads" in my second year of college! It's not rocket-science!


Jay WC

Postscript: One more post and I'm a "senior!" What do we get?! Discounts on busses and at movies?! Reduced drug costs? How about a small montly stipend to help things out?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 12, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> <gives a confidently confused look> I, ah, don't exactly know what your "request" _is_...exactly...
> 
> And what kind of ARCHITECTS ARE YOU HIRING?! We talked those types of "mobile dead loads" in my second year of college! It's not rocket-science!
> 
> ...



I'd think you'd get a New car!

But seriously, i am speaking for my girlfriend now....I dont know if her size is much of an issue with her everyday life, i mean she was in dance for a year and her weight never restricted her


----------

